# Cycling



## Niki Akers (Jun 8, 2012)

I am so new to all this, but everything I have read on here says that my 3 rbp have ammonia burn. I did the water change and plan to do again tomorrow, live in a very small area and havent found a ph test kit yet, may have to order one. I also treated with both the melafix and pimfix to be sure. But my question is what is this cycling? I appreciate any help given. Just want to save them.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forums.
The answer to your question, is written down here : http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/196087-cycling-101/

Just keep doing a 15% waterchange daily untill your water is stable.
Keep us updated !


----------

